# Great Craiglist find



## promaster60 (Nov 21, 2017)

I just bought 2 kearney & trecker mill vises off craigslist for $60  a little rusty no holes drill in them ! And screws are great shape, I do need to make new jaws and Would like to find a swivel base for one of them. They are very heavy about 250 lbs each, great vise for my #3 cincinnati dual power mill . Any body have a extra swivel base ?


----------



## RandyM (Nov 22, 2017)

Good for you. 

Any chance we can see them?


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 22, 2017)

Pic's or it didn't happen.


----------



## promaster60 (Nov 22, 2017)

RandyM said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Any chance we can see them?


All tore apart, sandblasted, new jaws almost done and will recut .812 keyway  to .875 screws soaking in cleaner ! heres the mill they are going on looking for some spec. on the quill feed dial indicator that was missing on this mill.  see pics  need some help finding one  I just restored  this beast from the scrap pile last winter had to downsize 20 hp to 15 hp


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice mill.    But I thought we where talking about the vises you just got?


----------



## RandyM (Nov 23, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> Nice mill.    But I thought we where talking about the vises you just got?



Calm down, he is making us wait with anticipation and grabbing your interest with a great looking machine.  Looks like it is working.


----------



## promaster60 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sorry  sidetracked ! again   vices are in pieces ,sandblasted  and the .812 cross key is washed out on 1 vice thinking about recutting  to .875 on both  4 new jaws about done.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice Mill, I'll bet "chatter" isn't much of a concern...


----------



## promaster60 (Dec 22, 2017)

promaster60 said:


> Sorry  sidetracked ! again   vices are in pieces ,sandblasted  and the .812 cross key is washed out on 1 vice thinking about recutting  to .875 on both  4 new jaws about done.


    Here's latest pics recutt .812 bottom key way to  .875 on one of the 2 vices  4  new jaws  I need to make a lifting devise and handle . Would like a swivel base anybody have one  ?


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow, those are quite nice
Mark
ps if I had a mill like that I'd name it "Ironside" or maybe "Raymond Burr"


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 22, 2017)

That is a solid  machine. Nice job on the vise. More pics of that mill ..


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 22, 2017)

Now that's a mill. YUPP she's a beast fer sure. That size mill needs a 15" behemoth vise like a super shaper. I don't think you'll ever overpower her with a cutter. My kind of mill , when I worked I always got the biggest machine to use. I guess the bigger the man the bigger jobs. I like the multi step depth stop , I don't remember any on our shops accept the turret LATHES an drills. Good luck she will purr  for you when YA get running her often.


----------

